# Best route Carlsbad, Ca to Scottsdale ?



## mlsmn (Feb 23, 2013)

I looks like using I-10 or I-8 are the choices

Which town to stop to eat to breakup the drive?

The trip will be done in April.

Any advice?


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 23, 2013)

It's a loooong driving day either route, (360 mi) with a whole lot of nothing but desert over the last 2/3 of it. But I'd take I-5 to I-15 to I-215 to I-10 basically and plan on a stop in the Palm Springs area. Print out the directions from your favorite mapping program so you can see graphically where the junctions are.


----------



## buzglyd (Feb 23, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> It's a loooong driving day either route, (360 mi) with a whole lot of nothing but desert over the last 2/3 of it. But I'd take I-5 to I-15 to I-215 to I-10 basically and plan on a stop in the Palm Springs area. Print out the directions from your favorite mapping program so you can see graphically where the junctions are.



Take 215 to 60 to 10 and you'll lop off some mileage. 

Do you want an adventure or to just get there as quickly as possible?


----------



## Rent_Share (Feb 23, 2013)

Two of the SR 7X's drops you into Palm Springs over the mountain, (there's an observatory in Palomar)

Using Google Maps 

SR 74 from Carlsbad to Palm Springs 107 Miles 2.5 hrs

SR 79 to I10 in Beaumont 99 Miles 2 hours

I15 to I10 139 Miles 2.25 Hours


SR 74 is very remote through the tribal nation

IMHO unless you have a reason to go into San Diego, I8 is significantly out of the way


If that's too soon to eat, you have the other resort towns, Palm Desert, and then Indio

Once you pass the California Border your looking at West Phoenix (Buckeye/Glendale) for anything more than a Highway travel center


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 23, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> Two of the SR 7X's drops you into Palm Springs over the mountain, (there's an observatory in Palomar)
> 
> Using Google Maps
> 
> ...



I saw all those, but for a visitor from New Jersey it seemed complicated to save max a half-hour from simply staying on interstate. That's why my recommendation. 

Though if interested in side trips there are a myriad of options.

I only have 30some years and 4+ million miles of routing myself around the country. But I don't know every scenic shortcut that locals take. 

Jim


----------



## Rent_Share (Feb 23, 2013)

You didn't say what time of year

Once you hit I 10 you are basically traveling through the desert

The SR give you a view of the the Southern Californa Coastal Range

Almost zero chance of any ice/snow and not significant grades


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 23, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> You didn't say what time of year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mlsmn (Feb 23, 2013)

Just looking for the fastest way to get there with a stop for lunch.


----------



## buzglyd (Feb 23, 2013)

mlsmn said:


> Just looking for the fastest way to get there with a stop for lunch.



I 10 it is then. 

You could stop in Blythe for lunch if you're not looking for fine dining.


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 23, 2013)

buzglyd said:


> I 10 it is then.
> 
> You could stop in Blythe for lunch if you're not looking for fine dining.



That's where I stop.  There's a decent coffee shop on the main street - don't remember the name, but you'll find it (it's that kind of town). And take the first or second exit in Blythe, because if you wait until you see a place to eat from the freeway you'll be in Arizona before you know it...

Depending on time of day and interest, AZ 60 is a quiet road via Wickenburg and you then arrive in Scottsdale from the north (which avoids any issues on the 10 in AZ and any traffic in Phoenix). I did this route a few years ago and it was a nice change.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Feb 23, 2013)

*Route and Gas*

I like driving on 10 through Palm Desert.  I like to stop at Sherman's Deli in Palm Desert for brunch or lunch.

Wait till you are in Az. to gas up as it will typically be a bit cheaper there (lower sales tax I think).


----------



## PStreet1 (Feb 23, 2013)

We drive from San Diego to the Phoenix area at least once a month.  We take 8 to Gila Bend.  

1.  At Gila Bend, leave the freeway and go north on 85 to highway 10.  (This will save miles and time.  85 is a 4 lane highway.)

2.  East on highway 10 to the 202 loop.  (This is important.  You'll go miles out of your way if you take the turnoff to 17 and use it to go north. ) 

3.  Take 202 to 101,  and you'll drive right into Scottsdale.

It takes us about 6 hours with a lunch stop.  Lunch stop will probably be at Yuma or El Centro.  Options:  pretty much fast food.  Definitely take the tip about waiting to buy gas after you're in Arizona; it's probably 5o cents a gallon cheaper.


----------



## grgs (Feb 23, 2013)

From Oceanside (which is just north of Carlsbad), we take the 8 to Scottsdale using the route Pat gave. The traffic can be bad on the 10.  Google maps shows the two routes as being pretty close time-wise.  We stop in Yuma as well for a break.

Glorian


----------



## Rent_Share (Feb 23, 2013)

BJRSanDiego said:


> I like driving on 10 through Palm Desert. I like to stop at Sherman's Deli in Palm Desert for brunch or lunch.
> 
> Wait till you are in Az. to gas up as it will typically be a bit cheaper there (lower sales tax I think).


 

California requires a blend with limited production, the supply is kept artificially low


----------



## kwilson (Feb 24, 2013)

I lived in San Diego for over 20 years and visit there often so I do have some perspective.
I checked both routes and one thing causes me to prefer I10. That is the morning traffic on any route southbound from Carlsbad in San Diego County. Assuming you will be leaving in the morning that will add 20 to 30 minutes to the trip. 
If you go south use 5 to 805 to 52 to 67 to 8 to bypass much of the congestion. You will hit Yuma about lunch time.


----------



## deannak (Feb 24, 2013)

grgs said:


> From Oceanside (which is just north of Carlsbad), we take the 8 to Scottsdale using the route Pat gave. The traffic can be bad on the 10.  Google maps shows the two routes as being pretty close time-wise.  We stop in Yuma as well for a break.
> 
> Glorian



We've done the drive quite a few times, and like I-8 better.  I-10 is probably faster, but there's so much truck traffic on that route, that I personally prefer the relatively open road of I-8.  Yuma isn't the most scenic place for lunch, but they do have all the typical fast food options.


----------



## mlsmn (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for all your replies.

I'll be driving on Sunday(leaving in AM).

Would i be correct in thinking traffic won't be bad either I-8 or I-10?


----------



## klpca (Feb 27, 2013)

mlsmn said:


> Thanks for all your replies.
> 
> I'll be driving on Sunday(leaving in AM).
> 
> Would i be correct in thinking traffic won't be bad either I-8 or I-10?



There should be no traffic on Sunday morning. If you decide to take the 8, you can take 5 south to the 805 as kwilson said, but I would just take the 805 until you get to the 8 and head east since you shouldn't hit any traffic on a Sunday.


----------



## buzglyd (Feb 27, 2013)

mlsmn said:


> Thanks for all your replies.
> 
> I'll be driving on Sunday(leaving in AM).
> 
> Would i be correct in thinking traffic won't be bad either I-8 or I-10?



Traffic shouldn't be a problem in either direction.


----------

